# Pet peeves



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ok I have a hard time deciding which I detest more or what makes me cringe.

I should make poll so people can vote. Lol

when people say the pit bull is NOT a breed. YES IT IS!!! its the American Pit Bull Terrier. It doesn't mean a bunch of breeds and it doesn't matter if you spell it pItBuLl PIT BULL pitbull. And even though people think it should be accepted to mean multiple breeds and be a type it isn't. It's a breed.

The pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier. ONLY. And it's not Pitbull or pittbull.

Anyone else got pet peeves that make you want to correct every time you see them no matter how many times you have already done so?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Cheytmo (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm guilty.  -- one of the them. Because to most people who are unfamiliar with the breed...pitbulls is a "general" term. If I were to throw out ABPT in conversation most people would be like "huh?!"

Then again, I give people the benefit of the doubt because its like that in a lot of off-subject cases. I am a hairstylist and hear all kinds of verbage that makes me cringe! And tattoo artists get to hear "tats" and "ink" and all that nonsense as well.

I understand your pet peeve definitely!!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have so many pet peeves I could write a book. Although I'm sure I will be guilty at one point or another of offending somebody else's. One of them that isn't breed specific are the ads on Craigslist or Facebook "need a home for this dog TODAY or he's getting put down/shot/dumped." To me when you get a pet or take in a stray its your responsibility to take care of it. If for some unforeseen circumstances you can't keep it its your responsibility to find it a forever home not just dump it off on the first person willing to take it. I also hate "status symbol" folks. You all know them. The girl/guy fishing for attention that goes out and gets the dog just because that's the "in" thing to have (applies to several breeds from apbt, bullies, Rottweilers, etc). As soon as the "cool" wears off it ends up in the pound or on Craigslist. 90% of the people that buy puppies for presents. That irks me royally because tons of those puppies end up dumped pretty quick when they grow up to be dogs. Like nobody had a clue that that cute little puppy will actually end up being a dog at some point in its life. Or when parents buy a puppy for their child and then dump it off when they realize that their child wasn't old enough for the responsibility so now they have to feed, water, etc... I could go on for days!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

i hate when ppl spell "pitt" with two t's. i dont know why but it bugs me..

and i hate the uneducated bully movement.. i like bullys when they can function and look like dogs.. i hate the ppl that brag about their oversized mutt that can barely breath... *sigh* rant rant rant lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> i hate when ppl spell "pitt" with two t's. i dont know why but it bugs me..
> 
> and i hate the uneducated bully movement.. i like bullys when they can function and look like dogs.. i hate the ppl that brag about their oversized mutt that can barely breath... *sigh* rant rant rant lol


I am the same!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know, im guilty of this too. thats why i try to say "pitbull" when im referring to generic. and i often correct people and say the only pit bull is the APBT.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Two things really annoy me the first being that every one and their grandma thinks they have a "pit bull". I'm usually the bearer of bad news lol. The other thing that annoys me and I really really hate to see is the "tough guy" (some skinny punk) thinking he's the man because a big blue mastiff mix, which he refers to as his APBT, is dragging him down the street. I always have to smile though, because to him he thinks he looks really cool, but in reality he looks like a moron who couldn't leash train a dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha I hear you all and agree!! I also used to argue that pit bull was a term not a breed, but I realized people couldn't grasp that concept on why it was so dangerous more than proactive and more people seem willing to listen when I try and explain it. I realized I was just jumping on the media band wagon accepting people calling my dog a pit bull.I figured instead of trying to show how all pit bulls are good (which is how a lot of advocates go, jut not realistic to me) I would go the facts route and try to get people on board with how wrong it is to call a dog a pit bull without knowing if it is indeed an APBT. Not every dog is good. And no particular breed is worse than any other.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh boy this has all hit me alot in the past month or so. I have been called abusive, neglectful and everything you can name of because of a few reasons.

1. I believe it is perfectly fine to chain/pen your dog outside. As long as you feed, water, give attention, and exercise it is fine. However I just got into it with someone who runs a rescue who takes peoples dogs if they are out in a pen or chained out! even if they are healthy! crazy...

2. I believe cropping is fine. It's not painless but it certainly isnt abuse.

3. I support Weightpulling...lately this has been a huge thing on my facebook...people shouting abuse!...drives me batty.

4. people these days see a overweight dog and consider it loved....wth people you are killing your dogs by putting the lbs on!....people see in shape APBTs and scream starving! ugh


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> Oh boy this has all hit me alot in the past month or so. I have been called abusive, neglectful and everything you can name of because of a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I believe it is perfectly fine to chain/pen your dog outside. As long as you feed, water, give attention, and exercise it is fine. However I just got into it with someone who runs a rescue who takes peoples dogs if they are out in a pen or chained out! even if they are healthy! crazy...
> 
> ...


#4 kills me as well. I see a lot of people (idk why but mostly other women) having these mini cows on leashes panting after walking half a block.

#1 Is also something that really bothers me. I was once volunteering my time in helping a dog rescue (not long ago lol). Well they believed all tied up dogs belonged to "thugs" no matter what. I could no longer do it because they failed to see the culture differences. Some of these dogs who they deemed abused were dogs that rounded up the cattle and had purposes. They were probably better taken care of then half the dogs in Phoenix.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

rabbit said:


> #4 kills me as well. I see a lot of people (idk why but mostly other women) having these mini cows on leashes panting after walking half a block.
> 
> #1 Is also something that really bothers me. I was once volunteering my time in helping a dog rescue (not long ago lol). Well they believed all tied up dogs belonged to "thugs" no matter what. I could no longer do it because they failed to see the culture differences. Some of these dogs who they deemed abused were dogs that rounded up the cattle and had purposes. They were probably better taken care of then half the dogs in Phoenix.


yea what gets me is some of the dogs these people are "rescueing" are just out on tieouts with food, water, healthy body condition and tail wagging...yet others look at the same pic and say "omg poor dog".....i just dont get it


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

like forgive me for saying this doesnt appear to be neglect lol...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1268316.-2207520000.1353970272&type=3&theater


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm very inclined to agree with you SheWolf, but man is that a touchy, touchy subject. My wife and I have close friends that own three 40+ pound dogs none of which have ever been off the property which is only about 400 square meters.

But, they're close friends of ours and if we were to say something, it would insult and offend them on a fundamental level. It would either be a very sore area of contention or it might possibly end a friendship. 

One thing it wouldn't do is change their behavior. They might take the dogs on a walk for a week or so, but they'd fall back into the same pattern of sensory deprivation. Don't get me wrong. The dogs are fed, sheltered and bathed regularly... still, it just doesn't feel right.

Nevertheless, not sure it's appropriate to say anything to them. Not my dogs, probably not my business. There are plenty of dogs that have it worse. To add to the juxtaposition, they're all shelter rescues.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

shewerewolf said:


> like forgive me for saying this doesnt appear to be neglect lol...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1268316.-2207520000.1353970272&type=3&theater


 nope doesn't appear to be neglected


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Well personally I believe every dog should be socialized but technically if they are just strictly working dogs it is not as necessary. I just took it personally because at this moment my dogs are outside. it is due to my life circumstances but i also do not believe having an outdoor dog to be abuse...now it is if it isnt properly cared for (ie. fed, watered)....I do not take kindly to people judging others and it seems lately i say one thing and am instantly jumped for my opinion lol...hell i said on facebook that declawing a cat wasnt bad and oh boy was i jumped and called an abuser that should never own animals...lol...ohwell.



hotchkiss said:


> I'm very inclined to agree with you SheWolf, but man is that a touchy, touchy subject. My wife and I have close friends that own three 40+ pound dogs none of which have ever been off the property which is only about 400 square meters.
> 
> But, they're close friends of ours and if we were to say something, it would insult and offend them on a fundamental level. It would either be a very sore area of contention or it might possibly end a friendship.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Actually, the use of words pit bull or "pitbulls" or "pits" really bother me tremendously, and I am one of those people who will say it till I'm blue in the face, pitbull is not a breed. Many use it as a shortened version of American Pit Bull Terrier, a nick name if you will, but that is not the name of the breed. The name is American Pit Bull Terrier. I just feel that people should call the breeds by their names to avoid any confusion. You know how many people tell me, "Oh I have a pit too, he's not an American though he's a bluenose" it's ridiculous and it's because people just say pit or pit bull, put American in front of it and they act like its a different breed of dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

lol like when i got asked if Odin was a pit bull when we were in the drive thru... i just said yes so i could get my food. and then the lady asked "oh a regular one?" i wanted to say "wtf is a regular one?!" but i wanted food more lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

shewerewolf said:


> Oh boy this has all hit me alot in the past month or so. I have been called abusive, neglectful and everything you can name of because of a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I believe it is perfectly fine to chain/pen your dog outside. As long as you feed, water, give attention, and exercise it is fine. However I just got into it with someone who runs a rescue who takes peoples dogs if they are out in a pen or chained out! even if they are healthy! crazy...
> 
> ...


haha right there is a RIGHT and a WRONG way to chain a dog. and the weight pulling thing really gets to me. OF COURSE some people abuse dogs, but it doesn't mean that All people who weight pull abuse their dogs! WTH sometimes advocates are too blind to see they make the same judgmental comments towards people that get flung at them in regards to their fur baby...



kg420 said:


> Actually, the use of words pit bull or "pitbulls" or "pits" really bother me tremendously, and I am one of those people who will say it till I'm blue in the face, pitbull is not a breed. Many use it as a shortened version of American Pit Bull Terrier, a nick name if you will, but that is not the name of the breed. The name is American Pit Bull Terrier. I just feel that people should call the breeds by their names to avoid any confusion. You know how many people tell me, "Oh I have a pit too, he's not an American though he's a bluenose" it's ridiculous and it's because people just say pit or pit bull, put American in front of it and they act like its a different breed of dog.


if someone says Lab, you know they mean Labrador. If someone says Golden, they mean Golden Retriever. I would never say the Lab is not a breed, so that's why I don't like when people say Pit bUll isn't a breed. It is, its a nickname for the APBT just like Chi is for Chiwawa, ya know what I am saying? I find more don't believe me when I tell them pit bull isn't a breed than when i say pit bull is a breed called the APBT. IDK, but yeah girl you have said it before and it is a totally pet peeve of mine! lol



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> lol like when i got asked if Odin was a pit bull when we were in the drive thru... i just said yes so i could get my food. and then the lady asked "oh a regular one?" i wanted to say "wtf is a regular one?!" but i wanted food more lol


BAHAHAHAHA time and place and PRIORITIES!!!!! lol


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

In addition to what you've said, if you tell someone your pit is a "bulldog," they all look at you like, "your dog doesn't look like the University of Georgia and Georgetown's mascot." Then you're trying to explain the difference between English Bulldogs and the general label given to dogs related to pit bulls and staffies and bullies etc... which inevitably leads to the person saying, "so it's a pit bull," in which it's just easier to respond, "yes."


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally understand where your coming from. I just think its insanely idiotic that the media has taken the nickname for the breed and turned it into a term to throw every bull breed and mixed dog under one blanket. I'd just rather call an APBT an APBT, an AmBully an AmBully, and an AmStaff and AmStaff and not use the words "pit bulls" at all since there's so much confusion on it anyways.


----------



## hotchkiss (Oct 11, 2011)

While I know that most APBT owners are big fans of the UKC, maybe the AKC had the right idea by removing the word pit from the breed altogether. I realize they are different breeds today, but at the time, they were pretty much the same breed, just different bloodlines. 

Anyway, I don't think the historical explanation behind the word "pit" does anything to reduces many peoples negative connotations of the breed. Doubt they'd get the same amount of negative press today if they were called the "Nanny" breed. 

I really like the name Pit Bull or APBT; my point is just that there are some negative connotations associated with it and the word pit may lead to further misunderstandings of the breed. 

I don't believe most people understand that there truly is a diabolic difference between DA and HA. 

Apologize if I'm off topic a little.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wouldn't say most APBT owners are big "fans" of the UKC but quite the opposite. Most of the people who own true APBTs are supporting and showing their dogs in the ADBA.


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

The thing that really annoys me is that everyone thinks that Pit bulls are so mean. Some are yes but do not judge others. Some owners work very hard with their dogs and they are trained right and would not harm just anything.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My peeve is when people somehow think their vet is a breed expert. "my vet says he's 100% pit bull no doubt."


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

shewerewolf said:


> Oh boy this has all hit me alot in the past month or so. I have been called abusive, neglectful and everything you can name of because of a few reasons.
> 
> 1. I believe it is perfectly fine to chain/pen your dog outside. As long as you feed, water, give attention, and exercise it is fine. However I just got into it with someone who runs a rescue who takes peoples dogs if they are out in a pen or chained out! even if they are healthy! crazy...
> 
> ...


Yeah I am just gonna borrow these. About covers the ones that set me off most.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My peeve is the "look". Most of you know what I'm referring to. That look that the lady with her three children gives you as you walk a very focused APBT down the street, like you just let a serial killer out of prison. I'm done smiling at these type of people, I'm more like "get the hell out of my way" now. These people will never care to understand the breed or its history...so I just blow right past them like the devil with his hell hound in the lead.
The only other peeve that directly affects me is simple...loose dogs. I've gotten back aches from picking my bulldogs up so many times while another dog tries to get at us. Usually when the owner finally gets a hold of their dog he/she says "he would've hurt your dog", whereby I tell them that it wasn't my dog I was worried about. Then comes, you guessed it, the "look". It would be funny if it really wasn't.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

And that is why I carry the spray  I can not stand people who think the leash laws don't apply to them. Their dogs are the ones always causing shit by charging at you while their owners scream, "it's ok he's friendly" That's all good and fine but my dog doesn't like other dogs and I have every damn right to walk him on leash without other people shoving their dogs in his face. You don't want your dog to get maced keep it the hell away from me and my dog.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a pet peeve of when someone says they have a "bullypit" or "bullypitt" and on Facebook I've seen some one say they have a "American Bully Pitt Terrier" It just really irritates me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea that's lame. Same with "shorty bull" it's a freakin French bulldog with cropped ears.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Oh yea that's lame. Same with "shorty bull" it's a freakin French bulldog with cropped ears.


Oh lord!! I had no idea they were doing that  how sad I love the frenchie. Lol everybody and their brother piggybacking their dogs off another breed. I love it when people have a litter of mutt pups but because they have a square blocky head they are "pure Pitt" because boxers, American bulldogs, labs lol they don't have blocky heads at all.... A lady on Craigslist right now has pups for sale she wants $150 "rehoming fee" the momma is a "pure bred"bird dog that showed up in her yard and after a few days dropped pups. So now in her opinion the pups since they are freckled and white MUST BE pure bred lmao. Those are some more pet peeves.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yeah! The shorty bull! There is an idiot in NYC eBay trying to sell these... Lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I have another one! lol

The whole crate training is wrong!! omgosh how horrible crating your dog is...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That makes me super mad too. OMG how cruel, keeping the dogs from getting hurt is so awful. SMH how stupid. The only reason D doesn't have a crate is because he's an only dog


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

kg420 said:


> That makes me super mad too. OMG how cruel, keeping the dogs from getting hurt is so awful. SMH how stupid. The only reason D doesn't have a crate is because he's an only dog


lol i know! hell if i didnt crate mine when they are indoors....well I wouldnt have a house left lmao....they would eat everything!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Even when its just Odin I still crate him so he doesn't get into trouble! And that way when something happens (like fostering Boss or having a bunch of people over for dinner since he still begs like crazy) he can be crated.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

shewerewolf said:


> lol i know! hell if i didnt crate mine when they are indoors....well I wouldnt have a house left lmao....they would eat everything!


We've been exceptionally lucky with Dosia. He won't chew on shoes or furniture or anything like that. I just close all the doors in the house and he just stays on his bed by the fire. He has been known to steal cat food but that's about the extent of his bad behavior when he's home alone. He's usually still in his bed crashed out when I get home XD.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmmmm, biggest pet peeve right now, idiots who have speakers on the OUTSIDE of their car and blast some pansie ass R&B while rolling through a dark parking lot, like they are cool or something. 

Dog pet peeves, when I tell someone my dog is a bulldog mix and they TELL me he is a pit bull. Even after I explain to them that without papers who can truly tell. Aaaaand they continue to persist. 

Stupid people suck.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> We've been exceptionally lucky with Dosia. He won't chew on shoes or furniture or anything like that. I just close all the doors in the house and he just stays on his bed by the fire. He has been known to steal cat food but that's about the extent of his bad behavior when he's home alone. He's usually still in his bed crashed out when I get home XD.


We left our 4 month old English Bulldog puppy out once while we were gone and she at entirely through the legs on our solid wood table and chairs. It was BAD. Ill have to take pics of the damage one day lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

mine dug a hole in my mattress, to the other side lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Hmmmm, biggest pet peeve right now, idiots who have speakers on the OUTSIDE of their car and blast some pansie ass R&B while rolling through a dark parking lot, like they are cool or something.
> 
> Dog pet peeves, when I tell someone my dog is a bulldog mix and they TELL me he is a pit bull. Even after I explain to them that without papers who can truly tell. Aaaaand they continue to persist.
> 
> Stupid people suck.


ooo yeah that sucks too. Especially when they wont listen. I hate when they argue and then listen and then after I give my explanation they say so blue nose or red nose?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

zohawn said:


> mine dug a hole in my mattress, to the other side lol


Roflmao. Omg I'd probably die laughing after I kicked his fuzzy butt XD


----------



## Celly_Cells_Kenya (Aug 27, 2012)

kg420 said:


> We've been exceptionally lucky with Dosia. He won't chew on shoes or furniture or anything like that. I just close all the doors in the house and he just stays on his bed by the fire. He has been known to steal cat food but that's about the extent of his bad behavior when he's home alone. He's usually still in his bed crashed out when I get home XD.


yea thats kenya too.... shes been knwn to jump on our bed or the couch when we are gone, and as soon as she hears someone come home she tries to jump off whatever shes on as quickly as possible but sometimes we catch her hhahah... but no chewing .... thank god for that!

and ugh! blue nose red nose bs erks me... i try to be polite and explain but i get tired of explaining... i always respond, "yes kenya has a red nose.... but she isnt a red nose" then questions arise.. blah! -_-


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> ooo yeah that sucks too. Especially when they wont listen. I hate when they argue and then listen and then after I give my explanation they say so blue nose or red nose?


yeah pretty much. lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Celly_Cells_Kenya said:


> and ugh! blue nose red nose bs erks me... i try to be polite and explain but i get tired of explaining... i always respond, "yes kenya has a red nose.... but she isnt a red nose" then questions arise.. blah! -_-


Seconded! I hate it when people identify their dog by saying "my red nose this" or "my blue nose that". Nose color has zero importance in what you are saying so please for the love of all things dogs just say "my dog".


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

my peeve... when folks thinks that papers are the end-all, be-all of what makes a dog. So what! My dog came from a shelter That doesn't make her anything other than a dog-forget what breed label that "might" be hung on her. That's like having an adopted child and somebody thinking that just because the kid's adopted it has less value that a kid born from your body. The paper thing just doesn't wash for me! Everybody's spayed or neutered- that's not an option here- so papers are minimum interest for me and remember the dog can't read.
My 2 cents worth


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I find people just hate when shelter dogs are called a pit bull because they are not. They are mutts and when people who rescue a dog try and say its a pit bull, which is the APBT, its frustrating cause there is no way you would know this. So I get peeved by people who call their paperless dogs a pit. But hey we all got pet peeves 

I'm leaving my house the other day and the UPS driver who is next door, says to me "so you have a pit bull? What kind? I have one too" I said "well I was told he is am AmStaff but he isn't papered so he is my mutt. What kind do you have?" He said "red nose" I said "oh my boy is a black nose" the look of confusion he gave me was priceless lol. I then said "how do you know I have a dog" "I delivered a package to you yesterday and he told me himself" 
Lmao guess that answers the question of how Mel behaves when I'm not home. Good boy Mel!! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve: well maybe not biggest, is when someone is petting Cain and loving him then stops and asks "he's not gonna bite me right?" You were just letting him. Seriously?!

And the breeding to calm them down. We have a friend who has a mutt(chow lab mix is what they were told) that they found I the paper and picked her up. He told me last night he wants to breed her to calm her down because she's so hyper(she's 7 months old). I told him no. Train her and spay her. They do nothing with her. No training at all. I wanted to smack him.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

